# Trailswest 3h



## evosteve (Aug 18, 2017)

Ive been using this Trails west 3h for almost a year now. Nothing but great things to say about the overall build, performance and looks. How dose everyone else like their TW trailer?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a Trails West 2H bumper pull Adventure MX - I LOVE it! Pulls great. Has lots of room for the day trips. Mine is a 2005 I got used (it looked brand new) in 2012, I think. You can see it in the background here:

























I am in the market for an LQ (but will keep the TW), and only wish TW made one in aluminum. Their LQs are way heavier than I want to pull.


----------



## evosteve (Aug 18, 2017)

nice trailer, beautiful horses. I love the craftsmanship in the trailers. Have you had any issues with you'res?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

evosteve said:


> nice trailer, beautiful horses.


Thank you! The horse in the middle pix was the 1st horse I ever owned. He is gone now but I was fortunate to have him 22 years (he was 26 when he passed). The sorrel is my current cowpony and the Pali is my future cowpony. 



evosteve said:


> I love the craftsmanship in the trailers. Have you had any issues with you'res?


I really love the craftsmanship, too. The only issues I've had with it are:


the saddle rack came loose - easy fix - just tighten the bolts!. 
The tackroom door handle broke - you have to get it from TW and it is not cheap (they sell the whole handle, not parts, so you have to buy the whole thing), but it was easy to put in.
The jack quit working, but that was an easy install (and cheap depending on the jack you get).
Had to replace the screens in the head side windows (although I usually haul with the windows down for air flow)
recently had to reseal the vent in the tackroom as it was leaking in the rain
I am going to have to replace the rubber tackroom door seal. Its coming off on the bottom, but still seals well. Just needs to be done.
I put the load lights on the back and over the tackroom. They are extremely useful.

For a 13 yo trailer that was/is kept outside, that's not too bad; normal wear/tear type stuff. 

Unfortunately for me, the local TW dealer sold to another owner and TW got mad at the new guys and pulled out of my area. So any parts I may need for the trailer I have to get directly from TW. But other than the door handle (I got a new jack at Harbor Freight), I have not had to get any specific TW parts.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

TW was ubiquitous in NW Montana-- nearly everyone had one when I was there, and they seemed to hold up well. Unfortunately, the ones here in the midwest have not fared as well--- they are known for rusting, door latches breaking, etc. far more than other steel trailers. Whether it's the difference in climate or road salt or what have you, the ones in the midwest that still look good are stored indoors and kept meticulously clean. The rest are rust buckets within a few years.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I have an old trailswest and had a heavy lock installed on the tack room door. I like that the tack room is pretty much theft proof.


----------

